# Warriors of Chaos



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi there, I'm Ellison. Just starting collecting again as I enjoy the painting side of the hobbie. I've out of the loop for some time now. :nono:
I have recently bought and assembled some of the new Warriors of Chaos. I was just wondering on colour schemes that people really like? I really like the Nurgle scheme but after looking through forums it appears that its quite a common choice. So now I am a bit stuck......... help please.:headbutt:
Thank you


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are magnificent models, full of detail and character. As for color scheme, maybe khorne? Red and brass on angry psychos allways looks good.


----------



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

I am still really keen on Nurgle as they seem like true fighters, even though they are rotting and diseased. Would you say these colours would work?
-Black Basecoat
-Orkhide Shade Drybrush
-Knarloc Green Highlight
-Rotting Flesh Highlight
-Then possibly a Thrakke green wash?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

As I'm unfamiliar with these newer colors (you lost me after black basecoat...however, you picked me right back up at rotting flesh! LOL), what type of green are they? If they're closer to a brownish-green, then I'd say yes. If not, I'd mix your greens with a little bit of brown (Bestial Brown would work). Greens and browns work wonderfully with Nurgle and the overall feel of their forces. You could try working from a solid coat of Dark Angel Green and Bestial Brown, highlighting up from there. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bigboss08 said:


> I am still really keen on Nurgle as they seem like true fighters, even though they are rotting and diseased. Would you say these colours would work?
> -Black Basecoat
> -Orkhide Shade Drybrush
> -Knarloc Green Highlight
> ...


Those colours would work well for Nurgle. However, I would put the Orkhide on smoothly rather than dry-brushing; otherwise the model risks being to dark.

If you are looking for something different from green then base-coating in Scorched Brown then layering progressively yellower mixtures of Scorched Brown:Iyanden Darksun can also work.


----------



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Painting commenced today. I didnt go for the above, I opted for:
-Black basecoat
-Gretchin Green/Catachan Green mix
-Thrakka Green Wash
-Devlan Mud wash
-Gretchin green highlight

At the moment I have just 2 out of 12 models done (armour and boots/gloves only) They llok good. Like I said in my intro, I have been out of the loop for sometime now so for my first paint in nearly 5 years I am impressed. Once I learn how to upload pictures I will get them up.
I could also do with some ideas on their robes/cloaks colour. Thanks!


----------



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey just need some more advice about rust on the shields and armour rivets. Should I do subtle rustage or quite heavy? Any how do you get a good rust effect. Seen a few tutorials on here but there not really what I am after.
Cheers 
Ellison


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually do my Nurgle in way totally different then others, look at the Purged CSM scheme to see how i do my Warriors of Chaos.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I use depth of rust as an indicator of power and how long the Warrior has worshipped Nurgle, so my Warriors have light rust and my Chosen have heavy.

Light rust
(i) Basecoat with Boltgun Metal
(ii) Stipple Bestial Brown particularly close to inward corners
(iii) Stipple over part of the Bestial Brown with Blazing Orange
(iv) Drybrush with Boltgun Metal

Heavy Rust
(i) Basecoat Bestial Brown
(ii) Propped up the model so that the rusty area is at the angle it which will normally be
(iii) Wash heavily with Blazing Orange
(iv) Wait for the trickles to dry
(v) Drybrush areas that would receive regular wear with Boltgun Metal


----------



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have got my first 4 WoC nearlly finished. Just need some more highlights, detailing and I cant quite decided what to colour to paint the axe handles and sword hilts. So heres some photos, sorry for the poor quality.




So there we are, still 8 more to go. Again my apologies for the not so good photo skills.
Cheers


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

For someone that hasn't painted in several years those are quiet good actually. My only comment on the pictures would be to try and take the pics on a white back ground, allows for your colors to show better, right now because of the background they look a little muted. But I like it, I like it alot


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I suggest either purple or dull yellow for the trimmings.

I like the green tones on the armour and cloth; are you intending to pick out the star on the banner in a contrasting colour as well?

The skull spiked on the end of a mallet is an interesting idea; however it does draw the eye to the mould line below it.


----------



## bigboss08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you. Yes at soem point I will doing the star on the banner, but I will do that once all 12 are done to get a greater feel of what colour to use. I have a tub of bubonic brown for some trim highlights, but unsure how to utilize it now. The skull on the mallet was just a crazy off-the-cuff idea, and thanks for pointing the mould line out. I completely missed it.


----------

